# Advise required house rental



## yesnikki (Feb 10, 2009)

I have just signed an 11 month contract, have not even been in the house 2 weeks. The house has a self contained flat underneath the main house with a private tenant in. This tenant has complained to the landlady because my dog jumped up at the gate whilst he was getting his post. The landlady has texted and emailed me to leave the house by July. 

What rights do I have? 

She said she will go through the courts to get me out if I do not leave by July. Obviously I dont want to stay here any longer than I have to but I cannot see me being able to find anything in 3 weeks.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

yesnikki said:


> I have just signed an 11 month contract, have not even been in the house 2 weeks. The house has a self contained flat underneath the main house with a private tenant in. This tenant has complained to the landlady because my dog jumped up at the gate whilst he was getting his post. The landlady has texted and emailed me to leave the house by July.
> 
> What rights do I have?
> 
> ...


An 11-month contract is really just a holiday let. As such I don't think you have many rights at all. Three-weeks notice is acceptable I think.


Please, please, next time try and get a legal contract for 6 or 12 months, in Spanish etc. If you have any doubts, there is a template contract in the FAQ section of this forum. Alternatively, have a gestor/abogado just check it over for you (especially if your Spanish isn't good).


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

yesnikki said:


> I have just signed an 11 month contract, have not even been in the house 2 weeks. The house has a self contained flat underneath the main house with a private tenant in. This tenant has complained to the landlady because my dog jumped up at the gate whilst he was getting his post. The landlady has texted and emailed me to leave the house by July.
> 
> What rights do I have?
> 
> ...


dump the dog, it could have somebodies eye out next time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yesnikki said:


> I have just signed an 11 month contract, have not even been in the house 2 weeks. The house has a self contained flat underneath the main house with a private tenant in. This tenant has complained to the landlady because my dog jumped up at the gate whilst he was getting his post. The landlady has texted and emailed me to leave the house by July.
> 
> What rights do I have?
> 
> ...


it partly depends upon the_ exact wording_ of your contract as to whether you have a proper long term contract, or as snikpoh says, essentially a holiday let - & therefore what rights & protection you have

arguably - because it's for more than 6 months, unless it states that it's not covered by the LAU (which these 11 month 'temporary' contracts often do  ) then you would be covered & the landlady can't just kick you out unless you have specifically broken the terms of the contract - for instance if it states no pets - in which case no notice would be required 


if she did take you to court it would take longer than three weeks & cost her a lot of money, so it's unlikely that she'd do that 

speaking from the perspective of a tenant - even if you haven't broken the terms of the contract, I'd get cracking to look for somewhere & just agree to leave as soon as you can....

and as snikpoh says - make sure get a proper contract next time


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Can I just add, make sure the next property is dog safe from others. Perhaps you should be thinking about getting somewhere independent of anyone else. I know it is probably more expensive, but less hassle in the end. Also, have you spoken to the other tenants - perhaps they are afraid of dogs for good reason? Introducing your dog to them might help?
Good luck with you and you pet - I am a dog friendly person!!!


----------



## yesnikki (Feb 10, 2009)

Firstly.. my dog couldnt take anyones eye out... he is a puppy and is just a bit bouncy and the gate is high enough to make sure that this could never happen. The guy in question has already said he has no problems with dogs and has already given his notice to leave to return to the UK so I dont understand the problem...We lived in an apartment block for 7 years previously and never had any complaints.. The contract does not mention pets at all... personally i find it strange that the first problem that has arisen has lead to the landlady demanding that we leave... surely you would try and solve the problem rather than asking your teneants to leave... we have very good references from the previous apartment.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bandit1250 said:


> dump the dog, it could have somebodies eye out next time.


Nonsense. We have no idea about the breed or size of the dog. It could be a dachshund or Chihuahua for all we know. Did it bite the tenant? 

The OP should have had more control over the dog. That's the substance of the problem.

One could say that as more injuries and deaths are caused by men than by dogs there should be more control over them, some women included.

One of our dogs, a rescued dog that had been badly and cruelly treated by men, lies at our gate and barks at passers-by who assume she is vicious and dangerous. In fact, years of poor nourishment have worn down her teeth and she can't jump as her leg was broken and left to heal.
I'd like to do more than 'dump' the cruel ******* who did that to a defenceless animal.

P.S. I am happy for people to assume she might be dangerous. It might help prevent another break-in which we experienced before we got her - our other dog, a Ridgeback, doesn't bark, being the strong and silent type.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

yesnikki said:


> Firstly.. my dog couldnt take anyones eye out... he is a puppy and is just a bit bouncy and the gate is high enough to make sure that this could never happen. The guy in question has already said he has no problems with dogs and has already given his notice to leave to return to the UK so I dont understand the problem...We lived in an apartment block for 7 years previously and never had any complaints.. The contract does not mention pets at all... personally i find it strange that the first problem that has arisen has lead to the landlady demanding that we leave... surely you would try and solve the problem rather than asking your teneants to leave... we have very good references from the previous apartment.


Some people are just unreasonable, others plain daft and others hold silly views about dogs, all dogs.
Sounds as if your landlady is included under one of those headings.
Find somewhere else with a more sensible landlord.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Are we sure that the dog jumping up at the gate isnt just the final straw?? Are there possibly more things to consider?? have there been more undisclosed issues with doggie?? - dont get me wrong, I'm a dog lover and dont wish to blame the doggie for any of this. Maybe its easier to simply move on to somewhere a little more dog accepting

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Are we sure that the dog jumping up at the gate isnt just the final straw?? Are there possibly more things to consider?? have there been more undisclosed issues with doggie?? - dont get me wrong, I'm a dog lover and dont wish to blame the doggie for any of this. Maybe its easier to simply move on to somewhere a little more dog accepting
> 
> Jo xxx


It should have been made clear at the beginning whether dogs were an 'acceptable' part of the tenancy, though, shouldn't it? If I were a landlord I would make that clear in the tenancy agreement.
The dog in question is a puppy and most pups like most young people (and some older ones) display 'difficult' behaviour.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> It should have been made clear at the beginning whether dogs were an 'acceptable' part of the tenancy, though, shouldn't it? If I were a landlord I would make that clear in the tenancy agreement.
> The dog in question is a puppy and most pups like most young people (and some older ones) display 'difficult' behaviour.



You dont have to tell me that, I've had more than my fair share of unruly puppies lol (and indeed neighbours and their dogs) !!!! I was only wondering if the dog had been barking, howling continuously during the day/all night/while they were out.....Judging by the apparent logistics of the property, is it a shared garden?? And then maybe there are totally unrelated issues/annoyances and the dog jumping up at the gate was the final straw???

I'm not accusing BTW, just thinking about the possible causes.

Whatever the scenario, its not going to be a happy or comfortable living arrangement and its best to simply leave asap IMO

Jo xxx


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Call me cynical, but I'm thinking that the dog is a red herring.

The owner has a building with a self contained flat downstairs and another self contained house above.

The house occupier is leaving, and now, by pure coincidence, she is being asked to leave after having signed an irregular contract.

I think the owner has new tenants who want the whole building or is looking to sell.

I would chalk this one down to experience and move on.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, they may want short term rentals Jult and August


----------



## yesnikki (Feb 10, 2009)

I do appreciate all your replies. I have sort legal assistance and i do have rights. However, I am searching for somewhere else to live as I don't want to live in fear of what the next so called problem will be.


----------

